# IE 8's porn mode



## hellknight (Aug 29, 2008)

This would really make goobimama, aryayush, Macrocker, sunny & preshit happy.. Microsoft has done it again.. *"Redmond, start your photocopiers"* banner, which was hanged by Apple at WWDC in 2005, seems to be stuck in Microsoft's head. This time they copied Safari's Private Browsing feature which is to be implemented in the final release of IE 8.. 

Source

Now, think of a nice Apple or Google feature which Microsoft will copy next time..


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 29, 2008)

Chor saale!


----------



## iMav (Aug 29, 2008)

hellknight said:


> Now, think of a nice Apple or Google feature which Microsoft will copy next time..


Well, Apple has also "copied" a lot of stuff. There is nothing like copied. They all do it. If the feature is not present, this product sucks, it doesn't have this, what rubbish! To hell with it! It is crap.

If the feature is added - They are copiers, how dare they, they can't.

Hypocrites. Sigh!

Tabbed browsing was a feature that must've been introduced by some browser for the first time, now all browsers have it. If my info is correct, Mozilla was the first 1 to introduce tabbed browsing. So then according to your highly moral and ethical logic, Apple, Opera & MS copied that too! So did Apple have that banner in mind when they did so?


----------



## CadCrazy (Aug 29, 2008)

^^ No Opera was first browser to get tabbed browsing


----------



## iMav (Aug 29, 2008)

IN that case Mozilla copied from Opera, how dare they! Now start thinking of other features that Mozilla might copy from Opera next time!

[off topic]
@Cad crazy, so you accept that Windows & Mac are more fun! You cheat on your wife for your secretary & girl friend. Shame on you. Kuch toh sharam karo, 15 yr bache hain yeh forum pe, kya sanskar de raho ho unhe!
[/off topic]


----------



## chandru.in (Aug 29, 2008)

@CadCrazy and iMav

Both of you may be wrong about tabbed browsing.  It was *IBrowse *which had it first.  At least Wikipedia says so.

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tabbed_browsing

Considering browsers with any significant usage, it would be *Netcaptor*.


----------



## hellknight (Aug 29, 2008)

hey hey hey.. no flamewars please .. but anyways.. Microsoft did copied GUI from Apple.. and man.. there's a show that will be aired on Discovery after some time.. The True Story of Internet.. watch it Winfanboys... and see how Microsoft copied a hell lot of stuff Mosiac which later became the famous Netscape Navigator and from its ashes Mozilla Firefox was born..

#include <offtopic.h>
(
printf ("great comment iMav.. its funny to read the offtopic comment of yours");
}


----------



## chandru.in (Aug 29, 2008)

hellknight said:


> Microsoft did copied GUI from Apple


And Apple copied it from Xerox?


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 29, 2008)

^^ Here we go again !


----------



## goobimama (Aug 29, 2008)

What's with all the whining? Some things are not copied, but are more like a natural process of evolution in technology (not sure if my grammar is right there). We should all be thankful that IE now has a porn mode and be done with it.


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 29, 2008)

I don't like Safari , but highly appreciate the Porn mode for obvious reasons , glad that IE will implement similar thing soon.

For me Opera>IE/FF . Although FF has improved a lot faster then any other browser , i may be using it exclusively some day. Lets see what IE has to offer in next version when it comes out of Beta.


----------



## iMav (Aug 29, 2008)

chandru.in said:


> @CadCrazy and iMav
> 
> Both of you may be wrong about tabbed browsing.  It was *IBrowse *which had it first.  At least Wikipedia says so.
> 
> ...


Ohk then I shall change my statement again. Now I am not going to type the whole thing again.



hellknight said:


> hey hey hey.. no flamewars please .. but anyways.. Microsoft did copied GUI from Apple


Half info is more dangerous than no info.

Xerox-> Apple-> Microsoft. Download Pirates of the Silicon Valley for more info.



chandru.in said:


> And Apple copied it from Xerox?


True.



goobimama said:


> What's with all the whining? Some things are *not copied*, *but* are more like a *natural process of evolution in technology*.


+1. This my friend is the most sensible post you have ever made in your entire career on this forum.


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 29, 2008)

Why flame over this issue?
If IE would not have this feature (or other features which are the USPs of other browsers)
then they would say IE sucks, if it has incorporated it, then copy cats???!!


----------



## jal_desai (Aug 29, 2008)

It doesnt matter whether they copy or not... wat matters is how the are related to the customers.. wat is their relation with their customers... and they dont have to prove others' products to be bad.. they just have to prove theirs' to be best... How does it affect us whether they have copied a feature or not.... Ethical business is just an idealistic notion guys... very very very rare or rather inexistent in reality... Having said that, Microsoft has got hold of its customers and have rather served them welll... help support of microsoft is really really the best and this is wat matters... they are in close touch with their customers and hence Win is Ruling... Lets face it guys... Win is Ruling..


----------



## goobimama (Aug 29, 2008)

> they are in close touch with their customers and hence Win is Ruling... Lets face it guys... Win is Ruling..


…and you lost me. uh, what?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 29, 2008)

iMav said:


> 15 yr bache hain yeh forum pe, kya sanskar de raho ho unhe!


And the Winboy gets started again


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 29, 2008)

jal_desai said:


> and they dont have to prove others' products to be bad.. they just have to prove theirs' to be best...



I remember some company which does not follow this when they have to promote their products.
ya you got it Apple advertisements, that was easy


----------



## hellknight (Aug 29, 2008)

Xerox never, ever launched its PC.. and pirates of the silicon valley rocks


----------



## iMav (Aug 29, 2008)

hellknight said:


> Xerox never, ever launched its PC..


The GUI was made for a PC. The company did not launch a product doesn't mean that the one who launched was the one who created it.


----------



## Ecko (Aug 29, 2008)

Opera People are innovators 
I like them seriously  
Thumbs Up guyz nytime u read this thread


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Aug 29, 2008)

hellknight said:


> Xerox never, ever launched its PC.. and pirates of the silicon valley rocks



Did u see "Triumph of the Nerds".If so,which did u like better?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 29, 2008)

don't care.
I have this feature in firefox since ages.
I still haven't found a good use for this feature.


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 29, 2008)

lol, apple fanboys must be drunk.


----------



## Jayanth.M.P (Aug 29, 2008)

lets hope IE8 gives firefox something to cry about.......

then firefox devs will come up with something even more better and *WE* will make the most profit out of this war.


----------



## chesss (Aug 30, 2008)

IE is is so low on features that any feature they implement wld be a copy of something or the other. :roll:
Besides its a feature for noobs, who  share their browser their mom.. just install an extra installation of your browser or create a new profile(if the browsr supports it)  ,delete the desktop icon assign a hotkey and u r done! 



> Although casual users cannot see the previous user's search history, *authorities such as the police will be able to access it if necessary.*


lo kar lo baat


----------



## Indyan (Aug 30, 2008)

Wasnt _The Internet Works_ the first tabbed browser?
Anyway, atleast a dozen of Fx's well publicised features were opera innovations. i think opera was also the first to come up with a detailed history cleanup feature which has now been copied over to all major browsers.
So, I think its rather unfair to have a go at MS for adding Private Browsing to IE.


----------



## goobimama (Aug 30, 2008)

^^ Too bad its only you and a handful of digit members who use Opera. I think Firefox did an amazing job at promoting the browser and IMO, it was the first one with tabbed browsing.


----------



## hellknight (Aug 30, 2008)

^yeah exactly.. before the launch of Firefox.. Opera was a shareware.. costing about 1.5k.. there was a banner above which said "Buy Opera today, make this banner go away"..


----------



## Samir (Aug 30, 2008)

Source

[Ridiculous blogs have interpreted new IE 8 privacy features as "porn mode." That's a dramatic mischaracterization of privacy enhancements that are arguably trendsetting. IE 8 will give users more control over privacy than any other browser. It's not "porn mode" but something much bigger. After deciding to write this post, I IMed my editor: "Someone should send dunce caps to ... every other blogger using that term. Idiots." I wanted to say something else, but, hey, there's nothing private about instant messaging. 

Simply put: IE 8 will let its users decide to whom they release information about their browsing habits. There are also security benefits to the new privacy features, which could be useful for limiting increasing malware risks posed by file-sharing or social networking sites. I'll be interested to see how the new privacy features work with parental controls, seeing as how IE 8 also could allow troublesome teens to better hide online activities from parents. 

Perhaps some bloggers labeled IE 8's privacy features "porn mode" because of the privacy approach taken by other Web browsers. Firefox lets users easily "clear private data" from the Tools menu or automatically do so when the browser closes. The feature can whack browsing history, cookies, and cached files or images, among other data. Apple's Safari offers a "private browsing" feature that saves pretty much nothing from the session. "Private browsing" could easily be labeled "porn mode." ]


----------



## krazzy (Aug 30, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> don't care.
> I have this feature in firefox since ages.
> I still haven't found a good use for this feature.


What?! Firefox has a pr0n mode? Where?


----------



## Maverick340 (Aug 30, 2008)

If they are going to call it "porn mode" ,i swaer to god ... ill use it at least for a week


----------



## aryayush (Aug 30, 2008)

Uh… just to make it clear, Safari’s “feature” is called Private Browsing, not “porn mode”. Although, yeah, I’ve never actually felt that it’s of any other use (apart from the use you guys put it to, of course). That’s one useless feature if ever there was one.


----------



## Maverick340 (Aug 30, 2008)

No i meant in IE8 ..


----------



## aryayush (Aug 30, 2008)

I know. I’m sorry, I replied from the Quick Reply box on the first page and was referring to it in general. My post was not intended to be a direct reply to yours.


----------



## pillainp (Aug 30, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Uh… just to make it clear, Safari’s “feature” is called Private Browsing, not “porn mode”. Although, yeah, I’ve never actually felt that it’s of any other use (apart from the use you guys put it to, of course). That’s one useless feature if ever there was one.


@Aryayush: This is not aimed at you, just quoting your statement.

Don't you think that if Safari and FF have private browsing features that go by names as "Private Browsing", it is hypocritical to call IE8's "InPrivate" by the name "porn mode", when it is aimed at accomplishing the same things that those other browsers permit, ie. user privacy?


----------



## prasad_den (Aug 30, 2008)

^^ True..!! IE8's private surfing feature is called InPrivate browsing... not p0rn mode..! "P0rn mode" sends a very wrong message.. this mode is meant not just for p0rn (though it may be used for that purpose more).. you can use this mode if you are doing a bank transaction or anything else very confidential, in someone else's computer or a public computer.

@Krazzy: FF has an addon called Stealth or Stealthy or something like that..!


----------



## x3060 (Sep 1, 2008)

let them rule out the new Ie, nothing wrong in copying ,as long as its gonna do good for the browser.


----------



## max_demon (Sep 1, 2008)

*img172.imageshack.us/img172/5354/fffhe9.jpg

i dont need any mode to browse porn 

, to brouze porn i just use normal mode


----------



## aryayush (Sep 1, 2008)

Yeah, that clears your entire browser history and cache. Private Browsing is a much better way to do it.


----------



## max_demon (Sep 1, 2008)

i use opera for normal browsing


----------



## mehulved (Sep 1, 2008)

goobimama said:


> ^^ Too bad its only you and a handful of digit members who use Opera.


Too bad its only you and a handful of digit members who use Macs


----------



## krazzy (Sep 1, 2008)

max_demon said:


> *img172.imageshack.us/img172/5354/fffhe9.jpg
> 
> i dont need any mode to browse porn
> 
> , to brouze porn i just use normal mode


What? You too?  I guess sometimes Genelia D'Souza is just not enough. You have to watch porn too.


----------



## Pat (Sep 1, 2008)

krazzy said:


> What? You too?  I guess sometimes Genelia D'Souza is just not enough. You have to watch porn too.



Unless there is porn featuring her


----------



## apoorva84 (Sep 1, 2008)

installed IE8 beta 2 yesterday..definitely faster and more responsive than IE7...but that suggested sites thing is pretty stupid as it didn't suggest anything useful..kinda liked that private browsing mode..


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 2, 2008)

^^Approved by Apoorva


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 2, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Uh… just to make it clear, Safari’s “feature” is called Private Browsing, not “porn mode”. Although, yeah, I’ve never actually felt that it’s of any other use (apart from the use you guys put it to, of course). That’s one useless feature if ever there was one.


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## apoorva84 (Sep 2, 2008)

looks like more and more browsers are jumping the "private browsing" bandwagon...first safari,then IE8 beta 2 and now google chrome(called incognito by google)...should we expect FF and Opera to follow?


----------



## goobimama (Sep 2, 2008)

^^ I guess the amount of porn (and as a result, porn surfers) is just increasing.


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 2, 2008)

FF has plugin for this , so technically FF already in this . And goobi is right , everyone wants to cater to the mass market.


----------



## aryayush (Sep 2, 2008)

I’m really surprised that Safari was the first one to have this feature. What did Steve Jobs say to the engineers?

Steve Jobs: Umm… guys…
Engineer: Yes, boss?
SJ: This Safari thing is real neat. Good work and all.
E: Thank you, sir. You are great! I’m blessed by the divine lord. I can now peacefully die and go to heaven. My kids…
SJ: … yeah, yeah, I get it. Calm down. Can you add another feature though?
E: Sure, anything you ask for.
SJ: OK. So… uh… just add this thing where you can just select it and then anything you do is not recorded in the history and stuff.
E: But you can just clear the history if you want something removed.
SJ: Yes, but I hate to do that. It’s too much of a pain, you know.
E: But why would you need a new feature just for… oh…
SJ: What! You’re _fired_!


----------



## goobimama (Sep 2, 2008)

Rolling on the floor laughing! That was hilarious!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 2, 2008)

apoorva84 said:


> looks like more and more browsers are jumping the "private browsing" bandwagon...first safari,then IE8 beta 2 and now google chrome(called incognito by google)...*should we expect FF* and Opera to follow?


FF had since ages.
But its a plugin, thats all.


aryayush said:


> I’m really surprised that Safari was the first one to have this feature. What did Steve Jobs say to the engineers?
> 
> Steve Jobs: Umm… guys…
> Engineer: Yes, boss?
> ...



*awssome
*


----------



## krazzy (Sep 2, 2008)

aryayush said:


> I’m really surprised that Safari was the first one to have this feature. What did Steve Jobs say to the engineers?
> 
> Steve Jobs: Umm… guys…
> Engineer: Yes, boss?
> ...



*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/17large.png

I guess after getting fired the engineer joined Microsoft and became a part of IE8 development team. Result? InPrivate browsing mode.


----------



## aryayush (Sep 2, 2008)

LOL! 

::bows head::

Thank you, thank you!


----------



## yash (Sep 2, 2008)

well, this is a totally new way to bust kids watching porn. if the browser is on private browsing mode, rest assured your little boy has discovered xxx online.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 2, 2008)

Another cr@ppy feature in IE.Useful only for p0rn0 addicts.


----------



## aryayush (Sep 2, 2008)

… which includes pretty much every guy on Earth (save a few).


----------



## iMav (Sep 2, 2008)

LOL! You guys seriously are Microsoft haters! Only for p0rn? I see. I didn't know that cyber cafes are used only for p0rn. Maybe they are, never been to them. I didn't know the internet lab of our colleges is used for p0rn! That's quite a revelation for me. Seriously!


----------



## aryayush (Sep 2, 2008)

It has got nothing to do with Microsoft. I said that private browsing, in and of itself, is a useless feature, whichever browser it exists in.

But yeah, I see your point. It _is_ indeed useful on public computers. But then again, you could just wipe out the entire browser history and cache on public computers.


----------



## krazzy (Sep 2, 2008)

Actually wiping out the browsing history and cache is not only a pain but it is also a dead give away. Others who would be using the same computer will definitely wonder exactly what kind of sites do you browse that you don't want others to learn about. With private browsing mode your history and cache remains intact and nobody suspects you.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 2, 2008)

^^ Hey! Stop changing the name. I thought we had settled on Porn mode. It is more meaningful than Private Browsing.


----------



## sakumar79 (Sep 2, 2008)

Im pretty sure Private browsing is not Safari First...  It has been a part of Opera (Delete Private Data) for a very long time (as early as version 5 at least - see *privacy.getnetwise.org/sharing/tools/opera5/cachedelete )... That was even before Firefox was born I think...

Arun


----------



## prasad_den (Sep 2, 2008)

^^ AFAIK, delete private data option in opera again erases all the history.. You can't specify which site details to remove from history..


----------



## chesss (Sep 2, 2008)

^true . HOwever u can remove individual sites from the history panel. BUt more importantly..


> Others who would be using the same computer will definitely wonder exactly what kind of sites do you browse that you don't want others to learn about.


 What kind of genius uses the same browser that his family uses to hunt porn??


----------



## prasad_den (Sep 3, 2008)

Problem with deleting sites from history panel is that, yu can still see the site name from the drop box in the address field..


----------



## goobimama (Sep 3, 2008)

Even Safari has had the "Restore Safari" mode where it clears cache and cookies and such. But Private Browsing is definitely a Safari first, and it is a good one at that.


----------



## chandru.in (Sep 3, 2008)

Private browsing can be achieved in Firefox without any additional add-ons too.  I felt, posting the *steps in my blog* is more suitable than posting the whole stuff here.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: IE 8's InPrivate Mode*



iMav said:


> LOL! You guys seriously are Microsoft haters! Only for p0rn?


Offtopic: No... its the browser.. IE makes p0rn look ugly and crappy.. and.. and.. you know which browser makes it look awesome 

Ontopic: My brother often uses my computer to make online payment and transactions and even after repetedly telling him to cleaar up the data he forgets to do that. The private browsing mode is really a much needed feature.


----------



## aryayush (Sep 3, 2008)

What makes you think that someone who forgets to remove the private data after doing the job will remember to turn private browsing on before starting and off after the job is done?


----------



## chandru.in (Sep 3, 2008)

aryayush said:


> What makes you think that someone who forgets to remove the private data after doing the job will remember to turn private browsing on before starting and off after the job is done?


Seems like my post will satisfy you.  

It both prompts you to choose the mode and then automatically forgets the mode for next start-up.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 3, 2008)

chandru.in said:


> Private browsing can be achieved in Firefox without any additional add-ons too.  I felt, posting the *steps in my blog* is more suitable than posting the whole stuff here.


OMG! Do all that instead of hitting Edit > Private Browsing? Seems a hell of a lot different to me!


----------



## RCuber (Sep 3, 2008)

@arya: IE is configurable and defenetly there will be a configuration setting to turn it on permanently.I say this as a developer point of view..


----------



## chandru.in (Sep 3, 2008)

goobimama said:


> OMG! Do all that instead of hitting Edit > Private Browsing? Seems a hell of a lot different to me!


As already mentioned by others, there are add-ons to achieve typical private browsing comfortably.  What I gave is for those who are not interested in installing too many add-ons (like me).

Also it is a one time setup and also ensures that you consciously select private mode.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Sep 4, 2008)

goobimama said:


> OMG! Do all that instead of hitting Edit > Private Browsing? Seems a hell of a lot different to me!


Though yeah, that is a much easier way.
One click will fulfill you until you quit.


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 4, 2008)

Even Google Chrome has a Private mode


----------

